# Am I crazy, or just a softie? Harley's funeral.



## Harley (Mar 20, 2011)

Harley died on Monday. I decided I was going to have a funeral of sorts for him today. Since he was named after my Harley-Davidson motorcycle, I thought I'd give him a kind of funeral procession on it. I put Harley in a zip-lock bag with water from his aquarium, put it in my motorcycle jacket's pocket. Then I took him for about a 25 minute ride on the hi-way and in town. After the ride was done, I parked my bike beside a pond near my house. I then got Harley out of my pocket and carried him to the pond. Then I said a few words, an put him in the water. Hopefully he'll rest better there rather than being flushed like some people do. It was hard but I said my goodbyes and got it done.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

That was a very sweet and touching idea you had. I'm sure no betta has ever had a funeral procession before. Wherever he is, Harley is smiling his little fishy smile on you and wiggling his fins to say "Don't be sad, you gave me lots of love and I'll always remember it."


----------



## CrowntailTwitchy57 (Jun 25, 2011)

aww no ur not a softie, i actually want to do what you did (much more dignified than being flushed)


----------



## BetterBetta (Jun 13, 2011)

Not a lot of people would actually do this for their fish, and I can tell you really loved Harley Its soo sweet and thoughtful, and your not a softie, and your not crazy. This is a really sweet idea


----------



## Serafina (Jun 19, 2011)

RIP Harley


----------



## BettaGirl290 (Jul 29, 2010)

Buried Ritotini in my backyard, with Sushi, so now i say that when they spawn in heaven, rain comes down and brings life to the earth as he brung happiness to mine.


----------



## Arashi Takamine (Mar 3, 2011)

I think that's a beautiful thing you did for him.

RIP Harley.


----------



## Loryen (Feb 16, 2011)

Aw, just reading that made me cry. My first betta, Kenji (god, I miss him), who died when I was 11, got a stone gravestone in my background inscripted to him. I wish I had did something more personal, but at least now he'll always be in my backyard. 
One day we'll all meet our bettas over the rainbow bridge...


----------



## Harley (Mar 20, 2011)

Thanks everybody for confirming I'm not too crazy. Thanks to all the well-wishers. Both Harley and I really appreciate it.


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

What a great send-off 

RIP Harley.


----------



## TheBlueBettaFish (Jun 30, 2011)

RIP Harley


----------

